# New KMC Chains



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was looking for some things on Fairwheel, and noticed these new KMC chains. Look pretty cool but I wonder about the weights and durability of these?

Anybody seen them yet?


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been running kmc chains on all my bikes through all weathers for 4 years with zero issues. I won't use any other make of chain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Those look like the X9SL (or X10SL). The silver and gold have been available for years. The two on the right are new color options. Never seen'em before but besides the possibility of the color flaking off I can't see how they'd perform differently.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/products/new-products-from-kmc.html


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*KMC X-10SL Superlight (5 years and i wont change (works on 9spd systems)*

https://fairwheelbikes.com/kmc-x10sl-10-speed-chain-p-3355.html...... Prices $$

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12043... More better $$​
223g on my 2x9 after cut and 216g on my 1x9..........................


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I've been running the X9SL TiNitride coated chains on both of my Foes for a while now with great success.
I ran a X10SL on my 9spd 2010 Demo 8. That bike was pretty crappy and had serious chainline issues along. I swapped on a 991 Hollowpin before I sold it and transferred the X10SL to my Canaan.

I sell mostly Sram chains to customers(price, durability, availability, and maintenance factor in), but generally prefer KMC over Sram. Shimano... not a chance I'll ever run one.


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Doesn't KMC produces the Shimano chains...?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was more questioning the black chain that Fairwheel lists. KMC claims longer chain life, but I question if this would be true.

Anyone have experience with the black and red chain yet?

BTW: I know it is the same as the X10SL, that is what is said in the article.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Not exactly, the black/red one has got a 'diamond-like carbon' (DLC) surface, which is more durable surface than 'normal' chains have. That makes the price a bit steep.
This doesn't extend the chains over all wear, it does make the surface more resistance.
Which in practice may make the chain works a bit longer but not necessarily.

Looks good.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't believe the durability arguement behind any chain coating. Doesn't mean I wouldn't buy one though. That black and red chain looks incredible; I'd have one on the way if I didn't have durability issues with multiple X10-SL chains in the past. 

My first X10-SL broke twice on me and stretched incredibly fast, taking the cassette with it. When that one hit the can I put a newer style X10-Sl chain on, and broke it a month later, taking the carbon cage on my X.0 with it. Skip the comments about spinning, mashing, blah blah blah... I've never had a problem with any non hollow pin chain over the 15 years I've been riding seriously. 

Those black and red ones look incredible... if they come out with a regular X10 with that coating I'll take it.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

If it's anything like the DLC coatings I've had experience with in drag race engine parts then it'll be a good thing and will extend service intervals from wear. May look into the black/red for both of my rides at some point.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

anyone have a pic installed ?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Not mine. Used to come stock on some Sworks.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Thank you Colin 

That is pretty hot.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

constantijn13 said:


> Doesn't KMC produces the Shimano chains...?


They produce most of Shimano's chains, up to XT/Ultegra in 9spd for sure, and I believe SLX/105 in the new 10spd, but I'm not 100% sure about that. For the most part, they are completely interchangeable.

Regarding durability, wasn't a huge fan of the 9spd chains, but the 10spds have been excellent, I've switched over to them completely for mtb and road (Sram drivetrains on both now, but was shimano on both last year). I believe they've improved the chain's structure. Coupled with the increased flexibility in cross-geared situations in the 10spd, that could explain the differences in my experience with 9 vs 10spd.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

You can get the silver or gold version all day, any day on eBay for under $50 including shipping.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes you are right, but here we are talking about the new kmc chains, especially the sweet one black/red DLC


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

That red/black looks great. Me thinks I will have to pick one up. I was about to buy the gold one anyway. I've read and been told that while these are 10 speed chains, they work great on 9 speed setups as well. Has anybody had any issues running the KMC 10SL on a 9 speed setup? I run 3x9.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been running these chains 10 and 9sp on 9 speed setup and for me no difference whatsoever, apart the fact the 10sp is more friendly for front road dlr because of it's width, but it does not mean the 9sp has any problems with it.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone got a weight on these from a SS set up? Put one on my watch page on ebay today and will probably order regardless as the KMC that came on my bike is frickn huge!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, it looks like neither the x9 or x10sl's will work with my set up. Apparently my WI Trials FW requires a 3/32 chain. gotta find some lighter options our there for this thing.

Running a KMC now that I have had no problems with but it has to be heavy just judging by the size of the links. thought about a bmx chain but not sure if it will be long enough. Its funny though as I was looking at the weights of different KMC chains. DansComp has weights listed for alot of them at 72 links. The 710sl weighs in a 8.9 oz but the much cheaper KMC in gold weighs in at 7.8 oz. Makes you wonder how KMC can get away with charging more money and saying SL when they already have a chain that sells for $11 that weighs an ounce less!


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

bmxconvert said:


> I sell mostly Sram chains to customers(price, durability, availability, and maintenance factor in), but generally prefer KMC over Sram. Shimano... not a chance I'll ever run one.


No Shimano? I've probably ridden 30,000 miles on Shimano chains. SRAM and KMC work too. I don't really care for one more than another.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

egebhardt said:


> No Shimano? I've probably ridden 30,000 miles on Shimano chains. SRAM and KMC work too. I don't really care for one more than another.


Ditto on that. I've been using different brand of chains during my 20 years of MTB (including SRAM and others) and I way prefer Shimano's (XTR/Dura-Ace offer the best bang for the buck IMO).


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Shimano run rougher, rarely shift as well, and don't have a connector link. On top of that they require a new pin every time they're put together. I quit them a decade ago but in a pinch had to use an Ultegra level chain on my road bike and left it on for a couple months. When I replaced it with a KMC it felt much smoother and the shifting was quicker.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

constantijn13 said:


> Doesn't KMC produces the Shimano chains...?


I was talking with Tommy from Shimano while he was clinic'ing us on the new XTR and Di2 stuff, and he said KMC is not making Shimano's chains anymore.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Though I would post up my new KMC's X10SL chain DLC.

It is straight out the box (112 links).


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you tell where you got it from?


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

1415chris said:


> Can you tell where you got it from?


From 
here at fairwheel bikes


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, that's the place I found as well......but was hoping for more reasonably price.
Will wait till they are available on the ebay, though.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Holy sh*t, $130!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

For that kind of $$$ you'd hope they'd actually rejuvenate old cassette cogs.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Is there any information on how this diamond like hard coating affects cassette wear? 

It would be double the pain to spend $130 on the chain and then have it eat your XTR or XX-1080 cassette alive because of the surface coating.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks like a chain that a vampire would use


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Since the coating (and the more common TiNi) is only on the side plates and not the rollers it should have no affect on cassette wear. Only place it might be different than a standard chain is a little less friction and wear between the two side plates.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The rollers look like they might be coated as well.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want to use the KMC X10SL chain for my new XX setup. Is it a road only chain? Can it be used on my MTB?


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Phil335 said:


> I want to use the KMC X10SL chain for my new XX setup. Is it a road only chain? Can it be used on my MTB?


Works fine on a MTB.


----------



## GregoryV022 (Apr 27, 2011)

rockyuphill said:


> The rollers look like they might be coated as well.


last i heard from KMC rep rollers are powdercoated to match. rollers generally aren't a wear point on a chain as they are spin and a new point is contacted almost every time a tooth catches it. the wear points on a chain are the pins where the outer plates contact it and depending on how much the chain is crossed, the "bushing" of the chain.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I'm running the new KMC X11SL (TiN coating - the gold one). Love it. Super smooth shifting. And light. 231g out of the box with link. 219g (w/ power link) sized to my drivetrain. Got about 3 rides on it so far, a couple with some leg busting short steep climbs (ie. lots of load on the chain), no issues.

At least as good as the X10SL I was using, if not better. Running on a 2x9 setup (22/34F, 11-32R).


----------



## dickt3030 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone use the X10SL on SS? I have one in the mail right now to throw on my SS, so hopefully I don't hear any terror stories. I've stretched my sram pc991 like crazy with 2 months use.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

LCW said:


> I'm running the new KMC X11SL (TiN coating - the gold one). Love it. Super smooth shifting. And light. 231g out of the box with link. 219g (w/ power link) sized to my drivetrain. Got about 3 rides on it so far, a couple with some leg busting short steep climbs (ie. lots of load on the chain), no issues.
> 
> At least as good as the X10SL I was using, if not better. Running on a 2x9 setup (22/34F, 11-32R).


Out of curiosity, see if you can wedge the chain between your chainrings. I had that happen a couple times with an X10SL on my poor-man's double XT 9sp crank, between the 32 and the 44.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am getting more life out of a 10 speed KMC 93 than I got from a 9 speed XTR chain.


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

Just switched from a SRAM chain to a KMC X10SL without issue (similar performance ... longevity still to be confirmed). That said, I also bought a spare KMC from ebay, at 42 $, where the seller advertise as (Taiwan) OEM for KMC. The chain looks similar (gold plated, stamped KMC X10SL, weight 246 gr). So my question would be ... is it possible that this would be a Chinese copy of KMC, or does KMC really produce their chains in Taiwan ? (My concerns would be durability-related ... which I will know only when I run the chain for a period of time)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

whtdel said:


> Just switched from a SRAM chain to a KMC X10SL without issue (similar performance ... longevity still to be confirmed). That said, I also bought a spare KMC from ebay, at 42 $, where the seller advertise as (Taiwan) OEM for KMC. The chain looks similar (gold plated, stamped KMC X10SL, weight 246 gr). So my question would be ... is it possible that this would be a Chinese copy of KMC, or does KMC really produce their chains in Taiwan ? (My concerns would be durability-related ... which I will know only when I run the chain for a period of time)


I'm pretty sure they make their chains in taiwan. And I really can't see how it would be worthwhile to fake something with so many parts that sells for $42. OEM just means they don't come in a pretty retail box. They are meant for complete bike assembly lines.

That said, after a nasty crash due to one of the larger link plates breaking on one of my KMC chains, I'm no longer using them on my mountain bikes. I'm not going to buy any more chains with holes cut in the plates. Just not worth a few grams.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my KMC X10SL chain (in retail packaging) for $44.50 including free shipping within the US from this eBay seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170635364762


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> Out of curiosity, see if you can wedge the chain between your chainrings. I had that happen a couple times with an X10SL on my poor-man's double XT 9sp crank, between the 32 and the 44.


I'll check it out more closely (to see if it's physically possible). So far, no issues at all. My 2x9 setup is using the two smaller rings, as I've eliminated the 44 altogether. I'm running the original 22 and a 34 middle ring, which is essentially now my big ring.


----------



## yinouye (Jun 18, 2008)

*KMC X10SL DLC and SS?*



dickt3030 said:


> Anyone use the X10SL on SS? I have one in the mail right now to throw on my SS, so hopefully I don't hear any terror stories. I've stretched my sram pc991 like crazy with 2 months use.


How did it go? Just found your post (well, I wasn't looking until today) my hubby saw one in a bike shop when we were on vacation, can't stop thinking & talking about it. His SS needs a new chain so I thought I'd surprise him. Not knowing much (or really anything) about SS I thought I should check before buying. I'm guessing it's compatible even though he has no speeds not 10-11? Sorry if it's a dumb question, but had to ask.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i run one on my SS just fine. still has life in it after almost two seasons


----------

